
Only 22% of Australia is covered by Tesla's charging network - jeremycabral
http://www.finder.com.au/tesla-superchargers-map
======
nness
Since Australia is a few major cities and many many small towns, even 22% is a
pretty remarkable number.

That said, that oddly traditional roadtrip from Adelaide to Melbourne is 727km
(451 miles), so not the kind of trip you're going to be able to take in your
Tesla.

